# Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?



## BarneY87 (8. Oktober 2007)

*Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Hallo liebe extreme.PCGH-Community!

Ich als treuer PCGH-Leser, bin im aktuellen Magazin auf das dieses neue Forum gestoßen.

Das kam mir gerade recht, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen. Und zwar die "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP".

Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch erfahren, ob mein "altes System" sich überhaupt mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte verträgt.

Hier mal mein System:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ tray Clawhammer 400MHz 64Bit

Mainboard: MSI MS-6702 K8T Neo FIS2R K8T800 (PC3200 DDR)

RAM: 2x 512MB Kingston CL3 DDRAM PC400 KVR400X64C3/A 512

Netzteil: be quiet Blackline Titanium 400W 2x Lüfter

alte GraKa: Sapphire ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (übertaktet bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr, konstant bei 75-80 Celsius xD)

Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional

Den Rest spar ich mir, aber wenn sonst noch was an Angaben gebraucht wird, editiere ich gern ^^


Da ich sozusagen ein "N00b" in Sachen Hardware-Verstand bin, weiss ich auch nicht auf welche Komponenten man achten muss damit die GraKa die volle Leistung bringt oder überhaupt erst funktioniert.
Soviel ich weiss ist die Stromversorgung ein wichtiger Punkt für die GraKa und somit hoffe ich das meine Netzteil noch genügend Watt hat. Was ich hoffe, denn es ist ein Markennetzteil und war auch teuer genug...

Ich hoffe auf professionelle und hoffentlich schnelle Hilfe, denn ich möchte mir mein neues "Babe" schnellstmöglichst kaufen und einbauen! ^^

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Eigentlich ist die Grafikakrte etwas zu vie für das alte System. Laufen wirds, aber halt vollkommen CPU- und RAM-limitiert.

Für ca. 350 könntest du dir ein System zusammenstellen mit dem AM2 Sockel und PCI-Express. Dank dem DDR2-RAM kannst du dann auch noch besser aufrüsten.

Das Netztel reicht auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## BarneY87 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

@Marbus 16: Was meinst du genau mit "vollkommen CPU- und RAM-limitiert"?
Wenn du damit meinst, dass CPU und RAM am Limit laufen ist das kein Problem für mich. Oder meinst du, dass die GraKa nicht ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann?

Das System selber und die neue GraKa soll nur eine Übergangslösung sein, um aktuelle Spiele wie Hellgate: London mit Würde spielen zu können. Nach Weihnachten/Neujahr möchte ich mir dann ein komplett neues System zulegen, natürlich nur mit den besten Komponenten die durch das Team von PCGH getestet worden sind. 

@ all: Würdet ihr mir denn zu diesem Kauf der GraKa raten oder nicht?

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Um mal eben die Games zu zocken, nehm doch eher eine 7600Gt oder ähnlich. Dann brauchst du dich nicht ärgern, dass du da in die alte Kiste noch viel reingesteckt hast 

Mit CPU- und RAM-limitiert meinte ich, dass beides die neue Grafikkarte sehr ausbremsen würde.

Ich in der Situation würde die 2-3 Monate noch ausharren.


----------



## BarneY87 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

@Marbus16: Das ist natürlich ein überzeugendes Argument. Aber ich bin es so leid die Spiele nicht in ihrer vollen Pracht zu sehn. Das macht mich innerlich total fertig und davon werde ich depressiv. (Scherz xD)

Wenn du die 7600 GT aus dem PCGH-Magazin 10/07 meinst "Leadtek Winfast A7600 GT TDH" dann kann ich nur sagen, dass diese gerade mal 40 Ocken günstiger ist als meine angestrebte Radeon-Karte.

Aber glaubst du das die GeForce gut zu meinen, doch etwas in die Jahre gekommenen System, (3 Jahre) passen und CPU und RAM die Graka voll auslasten?

Ist mit dem Kauf der 7600 GT überhaupt eine spürbare Verbesserung im Gegensatz zu meiner alten GraKa zu sehn?

Bitte um Antwort.

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Die Antwort bekommste auch schnellstens :p

Auch mit ner 7600GT wird man die Spiele relativ gut "erleben" können. Zu mehr müsste man dann das System aufrüsten.

Die gesparten 40 steckst du in nen geselligen Abend


----------



## BarneY87 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

@Marbus 16: Danke Dir für deine überaus informativen und vorallem schnellen  Antworten.

Dann werde ich deinen Rat befolgen und mir die 7600 GT zulegen und die 40 gesparten Euronen am Wochenende bei uns auf dem Oktoberfest auf dem Lande gegen Wasser, welches mit Hopfen und Malz angereichert ist, eintauschen. =D

Noch eine kleine andere Frage:

Sind meine Systemkomponenten denn zum übertakten geeignet? Dann könnte ich auch noch das allerletzte aus meinen System ausquetschen und es noch runde 3 Monate quälen. ^^

Bitte um schnelle Antwort. :p

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

*ganzvielzeitlässt* 

Übertakten sollte da noch drin sein. Findest du die optionen im BIOS noch selber, oder soll ich da auch unter die Arme greifen?


----------



## BarneY87 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Hab ich gemerkt. 

Hab bis jetzt nur meine GraKa mit dem ATItool übertaktet aber an CPU, Ram über BIOS hab ich mich noch garnet rangetraut. Würde aber generell mal erfahren wie das funktioniert.

Also, hopp hopp, die Antwort bitte. 

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mal den FSB um 5MHz immer erhöhen, speichern, Windows&Prime95 starten, ne Stunde laufen lassen. Sobald Prime Fehler anzeigt, drn FSB wieder reduzieren und mal länger (4 Stunden-12 Stunden) laufen lassen. Prime bekommst du hier: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemueberwachung/prime95/

Bei der Spannung kannst du ruhig +0,2V geben, soll ja nicht mehr lange halten, die CPU, oder?


----------



## BarneY87 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Das ist jetzt aber eine Übertaktung für meine CPU oder?! Btw: Prime 95 schon runtergeladen ^^

Wo soll man denn da die Spannung erhöhen können, weil da ja überall "AUTO" steht.

Gibt es nicht irgendwo eine generelle Anleitung wo einem in einzelnen Schritten erklärt wird wie man CPU, Graka und RAM übertakten kann? Also Cpu kann man über BIOS übertakten, die Graka per Programmen wie ATItool und wie übertakte ich meinen RAM?

Achja: Der Rechner sollte schon noch ne Weile halten, da der danach zu meinen Eltern wandert, die diesen als reinen Office-PC verwenden möchten.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

1. OC von der CPU kannst vergessen, das geht mitm K8T800 nicht, erst ab K8T800 PRO kann man brauchbar übertakten.

2. Solltest das upgrade lieber sparen und komplett umsteigen!
Ersteinmal hast ein gewaltiges Problem, wenn CPU und/oder Brett die Grätsche macht.
Zum anderen ist dein System nicht schnell genug für eine x1950 PRO.

Dazu kommt noch, das du deine CPU nicht wirklich aufrüsten kannst und sie bei Spielen nicht ganz so unwichtig ist, wie man glauben mag...
Und wenn du feststellst, das sie zu lahm ist, hast wirklich ein Problem denn es gibt kaum schnellere Systeme mit AGP bzw macht nicht wirklich Sinn.

Kurzum:
Spar fürn Komplettupgrade.


----------



## Suichi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Muss mich leider meinen Vorrednern anschließen.
Habe selbst ein betagtes Sys (siehe Sig.) und mir auch so meine Gedanken zu Aufrüstung / Übertaktung gemacht. Der einzig sinnvolle Weg ist ein Neukauf (das schmerz sicherlich meinen Geldbeutel genauso wie deinen 
Wenn du das net aushälst, hol dir die 7600gt, gibts schon gebraucht für 50euro und wünsch dir (solang du noch jung bist) von deinen Eltern zu Weihnachten Geld fürn Rechner^^


----------



## BarneY87 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

@Stefan Payne, Suichi: Auch danke für eure Antworten. Jetzt bin ich mir ganz unsicher geworden, ob ich überhaupt noch Geld in eine 7600gt stecken soll oder nicht...

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen?

Aber nach euren Antworten zufolge ist es wohl dennoch besser bis nach Weihnachten/Neujahr zu warten, weil dann die Hardware doch günstiger wird und es evtl. schon DirectX 10.1 Hardware gebn wird. Aber eins steht fest: Dann hol ich mir definitiv einen neuen Rechner.  Sonst kommt man ja nie zu Potte. Immer wenn man sagt, man hat sich gerade den neuesten Rechner zugelegt ist er halt schon wieder alt...

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ist meine Rechner für die GraKa "Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro AGP" gewappnet?*

Naja, soo teuer ist ein Umstieg auch nicht, AM2 Brett, CPU und 2GiB RAM sind etwa 150, dazu 'ne GraKa, eine x1950GT gibts für etwa 80, ist also nicht soo teuer.


----------

